# Oh.. so tempted.. I've got a fever..



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

and the only prescription.. is more goats.
So, I'm browsing cities on CL that I'll be passing through when my husband returns, and there's an ad that was basically written for me:
13 does and doelings fathered by a Twin Creeks buck
a milker
and a cream separator
For $2000 obo but I can most likely do that, probably sell some of the does..
see where this is going?
 :laugh: 
but yeah, I've got goat fever like crazy..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oooh, you got it bad! 

but it's only $153 per doe, without the separator, that's a good deal if you ask me.  I know, I'm not helping!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Egads! You are baaad!

-sigh- my husband is so going to laugh in my face if/when I bring this up to him.

So.. how many dwarves can fit on an acre? Then.. how would I get them to Louisiana.. Need to buy a truck and a trailer.. ack! by the time I do that, I won't be able to afford them then..


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Bebop said:


> and the only prescription.. is more goats.
> So, I'm browsing cities on CL that I'll be passing through when my husband returns, and there's an ad that was basically written for me:
> 13 does and doelings fathered by a Twin Creeks buck
> a milker
> ...


I hope that is not on my wifes radar she/we have been looking for all of the above.
BTW thank you for letting your husband Serve our Country


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

It was on one of the big yahoo group lists, so you better jump on it! 
Thank god texas is a little too far for me. Of course if I lived in Texas I'd be camped out at twin creeks and lost valley begging for scraps! LOL :laugh:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

runs over and snatches the check book from her purse throws it in the safe and locks it up.. no no no nono... leave the chalupa alone.. !!!!!
what ? I'm just as bad my herd is up to 24 now with six on the chopping block so to speak .. all my mixed nigis have buyers and two of the does havent even kidded yet..thats two to Denver.. 4 to Montana,, and the rest just have to hit the ground..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: it's Ok to have the goat sickness.... they can be a good remedy... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow nice deal - someone is going to snatch that up quick I know it


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

JESSICA!!!! COME TO CALI LOL


----------

